# dh sunglow boa x dh sunglow



## martynandkirsty (Jan 13, 2008)

can some one help me out with the odds my mind has gone blank on this one


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

martynandkirsty said:


> can some one help me out with the odds my mind has gone blank on this one


dh ?.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

gazz said:


> dh ?.


 double het


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Graz said:


> double het


dh what though ?.


----------



## materiakeeper (May 4, 2008)

what's it a double het for? - obviously sunglow but what's the exact genetics there of the cross? what are they recessive for I mean


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A "double het sunglow" is a Hypo het Albino.

Therefore you've got a 25% chance of albino offspring. 
You have a 75% chance of Hypo offspring (some of which will be homozygous "super hypo" - but without breeding trials this cannot be proven).

So you have a small chance of albino not hypo, a slightly larger chance of normal not hypo, possible het albino, the same chance of Sunglow (poss super hypo), and the majority will be Hypo (poss. super hypos) possible het albino.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Quantitatively thats

hypo to hypo =

25% normal
50% hypo
25% super hypo

het albino to het albino

25% albino
50% het albino
25% normal

or in other words 

25% albino
75% normal (66% poss het albino)

If you combine the above percentages for the dh x dh


then you get

6.25% albino
12.5% sunglow
6.25% super sunglow
18.75% normal (66% poss het albino)
37.5% hypo (66% poss dh sunglow)
18.75% super hypo (66% poss het albino)


Cheers

Andy


----------

